# How many pounds of corn will fit in a 5 gallon bucket



## Mako22

Just bought a couple of these 5 gallon bucket feeders and was wondering how many pounds of corn will fit in one. Any ideas?


----------



## Geestring

Never actually weighed it but probably 20-25lbs, its close to a half of a bag...


----------



## bigelow

40-50


----------



## HKStoeger

one gallon equals 8.33 lbs respectively. 5 gallon pail should hold 41.56 lbs considering the rounding up and down on the math.
Hope that helps, Take care and be safe,


----------



## hortonhunter22

the moultrie 6 gal feeders hold 50lb...so 1 gallon less would be in the low 40s


----------



## NCHillbilly

About three bushels, distilled.


----------



## specialk

NCHillbilly said:


> About three bushels, distilled.



yep, and you'd have them little deer following you around 24/7


----------



## shakey gizzard

Hampton Kicklighter said:


> one gallon equals 8.33 lbs respectively. 5 gallon pail should hold 41.56 lbs considering the rounding up and down on the math.
> Hope that helps, Take care and be safe,



1 gal of water = 8.34 lbs  , not whole corn!


----------



## GA DAWG

42lbs.


----------



## hoyt84

About half of a 50 lb bag of corn. So around 25 lbs. Obviously we all have different size buckets


----------



## dick7.62

30 to 35 lbs. depending on moisture content.


----------



## nkbigdog

I'd Venture to say 3lb if it is popped and you add butter and salt


----------



## Milkman

I had one of the Walmart Remington brand bucket feeders that was stolen after I took it down last fall.  It would hold all of a 40 lb bag if it were filled to the top.


----------



## bull0ne

dick7.62 said:


> 30 to 35 lbs. depending on moisture content.



This......

I weighed some @ 33 pounds, bucket leveled one inch below rim. Moisture and test weight of the product are the variables.


----------



## harryrichdawg

hoyt84 said:


> Obviously we all have different size buckets



No such thing as different sized "5 gallon" buckets.  The OP was asking how much corn would fit in a "5 gallon bucket"?


----------



## dtala

The one I weighed was 33 pounds.....


----------



## Milkman

Some feeder manufacturers must use 6 gallon buckets if a 5 only holds 33 lb.


----------



## Mako22

Milkman said:


> Some feeder manufacturers must use 6 gallon buckets if a 5 only holds 33 lb.



I should have been more clear, I bought a used feeder with a manufacturer bucket (which may be 6 gallons) and I put a feeder motor on a store bought 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## DeepweR

a 5 gallon bucket of corn weighs 34lbs.


----------



## DeepweR

dtala said:


> The one I weighed was 33 pounds.....



yep,,,i guess it depends on the scale,,, the farmer i buy from sells it by the 5 gallon bucket at $4 per 5 gallon bucket at what he says is 34lbs.


----------



## Nastytater

Most 5 gallon buckets will actually hold more than 5 gallons...If it's filled to the top. Like I said..."MOST".


----------



## DeepweR

Nastytater said:


> Most 5 gallon buckets will actually hold more than 5 gallons...If it's filled to the top. Like I said..."MOST".



they dont fill to the top,,, they fill almost,, 33-34 pounds


----------



## ALPHAMAX

about 25#


----------



## FULL_DRAW

This is like the question I can never get anyone to answer...How many aluminum cans does it take to make a pound?


----------



## T.P.

An argument over how much corn a 5 gallon bucket will hold. LoL...


----------



## FULL_DRAW

T.P. said:


> An argument over how much corn a 5 gallon bucket will hold. LoL...



Yea...thats what i was thinking too.. The "off-season" is rough around here!! 
Cant inagine what its gonna be like in another month!


----------



## T.P.

FULL_DRAW said:


> Yea...thats what i was thinking too.. The "off-season" is rough around here!!
> Cant inagine what its gonna be like in another month!



Oh... It's subject to get rough!!!


----------



## Mako22

Seemed more like a discussion to me than an argument but I do no what you mean just wait till July on here.


----------



## DeepweR

i wasnt arguing,,, just stated a fact.


----------



## DCHunter

33.4 lbs


----------



## Da Possum

You should have posted this question here

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686734


----------



## dtala

deep'we R said:


> i wasnt arguing,,, just stated a fact.




same here....I don't see any argument


----------

